# Protecting the glass



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

I am building a tank up soon for my cichlids, i want to scape it but with no plants (they will get eaten) but will be using a lot of rock. 
What is the best way t protect the glass of the tank from the rocks i will be using?


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

I've seen people put polystyrene (spel) underneath rocks to help not damage the lower glass plane.


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

i dont know if i will be able to use polystyreen the fish love to dig under the rocks so it would end up on the serface prity quick but, good idea thanks


----------



## vauxhallmark (3 Sep 2009)

A sheet of polystyrene on the bottom, then the rocks, then the gravel.

Mark


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

can anyone recomend rock that will look like the rock of the rift lakes that is not too sharp so my big featherfin doesnt hurt its self on the edges it is a bit clumsey (spelling)?


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Sep 2009)

Unipac sell quality replica rock, AquaEssentials stock it. They do Okiishi, Sutishi and Ocean rock, all of them look like REAL rocks


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

i will look into it thanks Dan


----------



## samc (3 Sep 2009)

instead of polystyrene zig mentioned using a acylic or perspecs sheet


----------



## mattyc (3 Sep 2009)

i have seen clear plastic boards in my local timber merchants will have a look what it is they sell thanks for all your replys. 
Dan the unipack rocks look realy good in pictures would be nice to see them in person!!


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2009)

most people use Egg Crate.  The 1 - 2cm thick stuff which is like a grid.

AC


----------



## mattyc (7 Sep 2009)

I just ordered my tank, it is an opti white bracless and cabinet from aquariuns ltd. i cant wait for it to arrive


----------

